# Cows rubbing on trees & posts!



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

When do you treat your cows for lice? Some folks recommend the pour or spray on lice treatment. Mine are starting to rub and scratch their heads and necks on the trees and wood fence posts. Here in MO the weather has been changing from 30 to 60 and back to 30! Guess the warmer temps are starting to bring out the bugs. Is it way too early for treatment? Is the pour-on or dust bag preferred?


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

We had lice on our cows in Vermont in the middle of winter - 20 below and all. A few powderings with lice powder - we kept up the dosages to get rid of all the lice stages. 

Have they started to show bare skin through their coats? That was the sign for us that they had more than winter itching with dry skin. They would take the evergreens and shake the daylights out of them - kind of funny after the snow hit. they'd shake the tree - the snow would smack them on the butt and they'd be looking around for what did it. 

We grain ours regularly and get in with them, rub their coats, check for problems. We get a chance then to gain their trust. It makes them easier to move, give meds, lice powder etc. We powder them when we feed them and rarely have to use the headgate to catch them up.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Lice, mange, ringworm are all more common in winter because the cows are usually living closer together than when it's warmer. It's really not a huge deal, though they can tear stuff up by rubbing on it. You should worm your cattle in the spring and fall with pour-on. That will also kill lice. Do not worm your cattle in winter because of grubs. They can kill them. I think the "safe" date here is March 15, but check with your vet.

Jena


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Jena said:


> Lice, mange, ringworm are all more common in winter because the cows are usually living closer together than when it's warmer. It's really not a huge deal, though they can tear stuff up by rubbing on it. You should worm your cattle in the spring and fall with pour-on. That will also kill lice. Do not worm your cattle in winter because of grubs. They can kill them. I think the "safe" date here is March 15, but check with your vet.
> 
> Jena


yes i use the poor on its time already or they will be bald when it freeses


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Cattle have lice the year around. However, during the winter months the lice move from the underside of the animal to literally overall. The lice cannot tolerate the hot sunny conditions is why we only see them part of the year. This is about the worse time as the lice have had the time to propagate and to move since we have had limited sun. In areas where grubs are not prevelent a pour on such as ivermectin is desireable but do not use this in grub areas. There are lots of lice treatments available from liquids mixed with oils to powders. The lice are not difficult to kill and ridding the animals of the lice saves a lot of the cattles energy during times like now when the food is typically lower quality and less available.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Cwan you actually see lice or is it just symptoms that one notices?


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Christina R. said:


> Cwan you actually see lice or is it just symptoms that one notices?


We just notice their syptoms....cows rubbing on everything in their path...total destruction for small trees and cedars! They also develop some bare spots from so much scratching. Springtime always seems to bring out the "active" lice in all animals. I've just dusted my chickens because their backs are bare .... same for domestic rabbits...they too have lice & mites that need treating! Flies in the summer, lice in the winter....is there no end to the torment animals must endure! We'll get some pour on and treat them soon while they are in the squeeze chute getting their spring shots!


----------



## opus (Sep 15, 2004)

Warbex


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What about cows in milk?? Would a dusting of DE work??


----------

